
Show HN: Ward, a modern Python 3 test framework - nsdarren
https://wardpy.com/
======
nsdarren
I made a Python 3.6+ testing framework called Ward
([https://wardpy.com/](https://wardpy.com/)) that I hope can be a compelling
alternative to pytest!

Quick overview of features:

* Describe your tests using strings instead of function names

* Fixtures that use the Python import system instead of name matching

* ~50% of the framework overhead of pytest

* Highly readable, colourful output including coloured diffs

* Support for parameterised testing

* Configurable with pyproject.toml, but has sensible defaults

* Ability to search for tests based on descriptions and test bodies

* Supports Linux, MacOS, and Windows

* Uses type hints!

* Hypothesis works out of the box, and soon fixtures will regenerate on each example

I'd love to hear any constructive feedback :)

If you're interested in this project, I'd love to see more contributions from
the community. The codebase is relatively small at the moment!

Check out the site linked above or GitHub at
[https://github.com/darrenburns/ward](https://github.com/darrenburns/ward) \-
and feel free to ping me a message!

